
Slot Flaw Scofflaws - sandebert
http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2017/05/24/529865107/episode-773-slot-flaw-scofflaws
======
dogline
For most slot machines, this is a non-issue. The RNGs used isn't necessarily a
secret (most companies use known good algorithms), and there is plenty to seed
them, including player/coin input, network traffic, and plain old run-the-RNG-
really-fast-continually-so-it's-tough-to-time.

However, this particular hack was with old Novomatic games, a small company at
the time that didn't do a very good job here. This is a long solved problem
with most other vendors. Bugs do happen, and they're generally covered under
the "Malfunctions void all pays and plays" on every machine, and software
updates that casinos may or may-not update the floor. Sometimes the news
reports on some underflow error, but anybody with internal knowledge realizes
the credit meter just went to 2^24-1, or something like that. These are really
non-stories internally.

Source: Slot machine developer in previous life.

------
danbmil99
Kevin Mitnick, "The Art Of intrusion", ch 1: "Hacking The Casinos For A
Million Bucks" \- weak RNG in video poker machines, hilarity ensues.

Can expound on the hack if anyone cares. It definitely worked (this was
1990's, presumably harder now)

[https://archive.org/stream/pdfy-
xiVfICtkDwD1k90A/Kevin%20Mit...](https://archive.org/stream/pdfy-
xiVfICtkDwD1k90A/Kevin%20Mitnick%20-%20The%20Art%20of%20Intrusion_djvu.txt)

------
brudgers
The linked article in Wired: [https://www.wired.com/2017/02/russians-engineer-
brilliant-sl...](https://www.wired.com/2017/02/russians-engineer-brilliant-
slot-machine-cheat-casinos-no-fix/)

~~~
teh_klev
And the previous HN discussion of that article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13579353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13579353)

------
dvt
The cheating method is very interesting, but even the WIRED article leaves a
lot of unanswered questions. Even if one knows what PRNG is used (the Mersenne
Twister, for example), how in the world do they know _how_ the PRNG is used?
Are we generating integers, bits, bytes, do these numbers correspond to
probabilities? To specific slots? Etc.

It just seems very unlikely to me that this kind of operation is possible
without some kind of inside man that gives the cheaters a look at the source
code (or at least an idea of how the slot machines work).

~~~
danbmil99
> inside man that gives the cheaters a look at the source code

Not necessary; slots are legal to buy in many states, including Nevada. Same
machines as the casinos use. Read the ROM's, disassemble the algorithms...

------
ouid
How on earth is this a crime?

~~~
acheron
Using a "device" to help you gamble at a casino is usually illegal, yes. From
the Wired article:

 _the operatives use their phones to record about two dozen spins on a game
they aim to cheat. They upload that footage to a technical staff in St.
Petersburg, who analyze the video and calculate the machine’s pattern based on
what they know about the model’s pseudorandom number generator. Finally, the
St. Petersburg team transmits a list of timing markers to a custom app on the
operative’s phone; those markers cause the handset to vibrate roughly 0.25
seconds before the operative should press the spin button._

Wired says they were arrested under a federal fraud charge. I don't know how
that part works, but it's definitely illegal under state laws, e.g. Nevada:
_It is unlawful for any person to use, possess with the intent to use or
assist another person in using or possessing with the intent to use any
computerized, electronic, electrical or mechanical device, or any software or
hardware, or any combination thereof, which is designed, constructed, altered
or programmed to obtain an advantage at playing any game in a licensed gaming
establishment..._ [1]

Applies to anything at the casino -- it's not illegal to count cards at
blackjack in your head, but you can't use your phone to do it.

[1]
[https://www.leg.state.nv.us/NRS/NRS-465.html#NRS465Sec075](https://www.leg.state.nv.us/NRS/NRS-465.html#NRS465Sec075)

~~~
ouid
to obtain an advantage?

So any device the casinos use is illegal.

~~~
jbigelow76
The casino is covering a bet that is mathematically advantageous already, so
no device is needed on their part.

~~~
ouid
No they aren't. Plenty of casino technology exists to prevent gamblers from
having an advantage with perfect, unassisted play. Dealers use automatic
shufflers, for instance.

~~~
jbigelow76
There is a difference between "perfect" blackjack play, and card counting. If
a casino is willing to put themselves in a situation where a counter can
succeed they deserve to lose every dollar they have, but using a continuous
shuffle machine doesn't confer a greater mathematical advantage in a single
hand than the casino would already have.

~~~
ouid
If I was willing to play the slot machines without algorithmic assistance, I
deserve to lose.

~~~
jbigelow76
No arguments there

------
arnon
I had to read this title 3 times

~~~
psyc
You'd enjoy Bob Loblaw's Law Blog

